# Pdw



## Johnskiismore (May 21, 2009)

Early this evening we have officially arrived at Prime Drinking Weather!!  Takes just the right day to make having a beer outside in the early evening hours taste that much better!!


Cheers!

:beer:


----------



## Vortex (May 22, 2009)

:razz::beer:

well said.  bugs and beer yum.


----------



## Terry (May 23, 2009)

I didn't know there was such a thing. Beer always tastes good outdoors or indoors for that matter, anytime of the year!  :beer:


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 23, 2009)

But with PDW, it tastes just THAT much better!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 23, 2009)

I agree..nothing like sitting in Air conditioning drinking beer,..


----------



## mondeo (May 23, 2009)

Monday marks the beginning of Number 9 Season.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 24, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Monday marks the beginning of Number 9 Season.


Captain Morgan and Coke Slurpee season for me


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 24, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Captain Morgan and Coke Slurpee season for me



that sounds freaking good right now and I just woke up 40 minutes ago..:-D..you got to wait till noon on Sundays to buy booze..lame..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 24, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> that sounds freaking good right now and I just woke up 40 minutes ago..:-D..you got to wait till noon on Sundays to buy booze..lame..


Yeah...I used to live walking distance to a 7-eleven.  I'd put some rum in a little squeeze bottle mix the two in the parking lot. It was about a mile and a half round trip.  Now I live about a mile and a half away...so three miles round trip.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 24, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Yeah...I used to live walking distance to a 7-eleven.  I'd put some rum in a little squeeze bottle mix the two in the parking lot. It was about a mile and a half round trip.  Now I live about a mile and a half away...so three miles round trip.



I'm less than a mile from a 7-11...and it's a real ghetto 7-11 which adds to the steeze factor..avoid the nachos..that cheese is radioactive..


----------



## Greg (May 25, 2009)

Not sure about anyone else, but I crushed a major amount of beer this weekend.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> Not sure about anyone else, but I crushed a major amount of beer this weekend.


Crushed?  Heck, I'm in the backyard right now still putting them away. 

Pdw indeed!! :beer:


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> Not sure about anyone else, but I crushed a major amount of beer this weekend.



Oh yes, and I too am still throwing a few back!   Between yesterday and today gotten a bit of a burn on my face and arms!

Yeay PDW!!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 25, 2009)

I even gave a PDW reference on Facebook!


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I even gave a PDW reference on Facebook!



Nice, let it be known when PDW has arrived and spread the word!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 25, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Nice, let it be known when PDW has arrived and spread the word!


Amen!  I'm sold and will be spreading the word! :beer:


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Amen!  I'm sold and will be spreading the word! :beer:



I'm having a beer to that right now!  :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (May 25, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> I'm having a beer to that right now!  :beer:


Me too!  Sam Adams Boston Ale!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> Not sure about anyone else, but I crushed a major amount of beer this weekend.



by major like how much..30 pack???  anyway if I was as skinny as you..I'd drink way more..fortunately safety meetings are zero calories except for the associated munchies..cough..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 26, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> by major like how much..30 pack???  anyway if I was as skinny as you..I'd drink way more..fortunately safety meetings are zero calories except for the associated munchies..cough..


Tru dat!  My post SM munchies have sucked lately because there's no junk food in the house.  Rice cakes, carrots and Fiber One bars


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 27, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Nice, let it be known when PDW has arrived and spread the word!



I'll also spread the word on facebook for extra stoke..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 27, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Tru dat!  My post SM munchies have sucked lately because there's no junk food in the house.  Rice cakes, carrots and Fiber One bars



I don't have any junk food in my apartment but there's a mini-mart 3/10th of a mile away that I drive to..leaving my carbon footprint..nothing like steeze-itz and some Blue gatorade!!!!


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 27, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'll also spread the word on facebook for extra stoke..



Sweet, PDW rally!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 27, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Sweet, PDW rally!



JEA!!!!..the sun is out and I am in my apartment with the shades closed drinking beer..living the dream...


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 27, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> JEA!!!!..the sun is out and I am in my apartment with the shades closed drinking beer..living the dream...



Celebrate PDW for us, it's still rainy and blah up here.  At my parents house just outside of Boston and about top drive back up to the Whites.  Hopefully PDW will be back in full swing here this weekend!!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 27, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Celebrate PDW for us, it's still rainy and blah up here.  At my parents house just outside of Boston and about top drive back up to the Whites.  Hopefully PDW will be back in full swing here this weekend!!


70* here and the sun came out.  I started to mow the lawn and the mower died.  Don't feel like drinking now


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 27, 2009)

PDW for me is after or during a day of skiing..


----------



## Glenn (May 28, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Fiber One bars



LMAO! Your poor wife! How many "Dutch Ovens" have you sujected her to?


----------



## RootDKJ (May 28, 2009)

Glenn said:


> LMAO! Your poor wife! How many "Dutch Ovens" have you sujected her to?


You laugh!  The new ones are actually pretty good!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2009)

Glenn said:


> LMAO! Your poor wife! How many "Dutch Ovens" have you sujected her to?



His wife is going to encounter the biggest dutch oven this side of Rotterdam..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 28, 2009)

Added some pdw stoke on facebook again...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2009)

rootdkj said:


> added some pdw stoke on facebook again...



jea!!!!!!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 2, 2009)

Sun is hitting the porch just right, grill is going, brats about to go on with some chicken wings, beer has been on ICE ALLLLL DAYYY!!!

PDW!  :-D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2009)

thinking about having a beer afterwork today..even though I drank yesterday and Monday..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 6, 2009)

Happy PDW to all those tailgating at Phish!!  :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 6, 2009)

I brought 1 Sam Adams Black Lager to the yard sale. As my boredom rises, so does my temptation to go out to the cooler.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2009)

drink up all!!!!


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2009)

This weekend saw its fair share of PDW.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> This weekend saw its fair share of PDW.


Still in progress for me as I just poured another Captain and Diet Stoke


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2009)

I have a mild hangover from killing a bunch of 8 ounce cans of Miller Lite earlier...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 7, 2009)

PDW was threatened a little bit here with some late afternoon clouds and sprinkles, but we pulled through!  Let's see what's still lingering at the bottom of the cooler!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 7, 2009)

Sam Adams Scotch ale.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 8, 2009)

Today I have off, some friends of mine are having a pool party in T-minus two hours.  Going to enjoy more PDW and add to my tan...... ummh, burn!

:beer:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks like PDW is making a return this weekend!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 24, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Looks like PDW is making a return this weekend!


I'm in.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm in.



+1


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Looks like PDW is making a return this weekend!



ABOUT FRIGGIN' TIME!!!!!! :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2009)

Wait it has to be sunny to enjoy drinking...lol..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 25, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wait it has to be sunny to enjoy drinking...lol..



It being sunny just makes it that much more enjoyable!  :beer:

K has been getting ready for our vaca to Acadia, she bought me a bottle of Beam!  I think she's trying to get me drunk!  Next week, lots-o PDW vibes!!!

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2009)

Sunday from about 10AM until 6PM - Loudon, NH parking lots/bleachers of New Hampshire Motor Speedway. NASCAR race, tailgating, for me it will be PDW!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 26, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Sunday from about 10AM until 6PM - Loudon, NH parking lots/bleachers of New Hampshire Motor Speedway. NASCAR race, tailgating, for me it will be PDW!



Awesome!  Tailgating, NASCAR oh yeah that's PDW!!  :beer:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 27, 2009)

Gulp, gulp, gulp....... smash

Gulp, gulp, gulp....... smash

Gulps, gulp, gulp...... crinkle

Mmmmm, I like borttled beer better


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 27, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Gulp, gulp, gulp....... smash
> 
> Gulp, gulp, gulp....... smash
> 
> ...



+1

I gave my boss a 6 of blackbeary.  He sends me a text


> you're a classy guy.  I'm not used to using a bottle opener to get at my beer



LOL!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 28, 2009)

Last night here in DC I did some outdoor drinking at a Greek restaurant and a rooftop nightclub..I'm probably gonna have a few beers when I get down to Lake Anna this afternoon..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 28, 2009)

Rooftop nightclub in DC, that sounds fun, bottom up!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 6, 2009)

definitely PDW today..not a cloud in the sky..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 6, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> definitely PDW today..not a cloud in the sky..



Amen!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2009)

another PDW day today...


----------



## severine (Jul 7, 2009)

Isn't it PDW when it's rainy/crappy out and you can't do anything?

What the hell do I know. It's ALWAYS PDW to me! :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2009)

severine said:


> Isn't it PDW when it's rainy/crappy out and you can't do anything?
> 
> What the hell do I know. It's ALWAYS PDW to me! :beer:



for sure..if it's to warm and sunny..beer gets warm fast..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 7, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> for sure..if it's to warm and sunny..beer gets warm fast..



Always have emergency ice to ensure PDW :beer:


----------



## HD333 (Jul 8, 2009)

Vibes for some PDW this weekend.  

I will sacrafice as many beers as I have to for the rest of the week to ensure PDW for Sunday.

HD


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 8, 2009)

I drink way more during the week than on the weekend..


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 8, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> for sure..if it's to warm and sunny..beer gets warm fast..


 
Or you're drinking too slow!


----------



## Vortex (Jul 9, 2009)

PDW can actually be outside too as of today.  yahoo.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm going to join up on a group mtb ride RAW today.  Packed two beers in a soft cooler full of ice for a little post-ride pdw today :beer:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 9, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm going to join up on a group mtb ride RAW today.  Packed two beers in a soft cooler full of ice for a little post-ride pdw today :beer:



Sweet, have a nice ride  :beer:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 10, 2009)

Waa-hoo sun!!! PDW!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 10, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Waa-hoo sun!!! PDW!!!!!



I'd rather drink in my airconditioned apartment in front of the internet with my bong close by,..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 10, 2009)

two beers before the lawn mowing...two after....ahh pdw


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 10, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> two beers before the lawn mowing...two after....ahh pdw



Blackberry wheat?  Thinking about drinking in a little bit...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 10, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Blackberry wheat?  Thinking about drinking in a little bit...


yup.  I got 1 left and two sam adams lager's and 1 hard cider.  Gotta go re-up tomorrow.  Hopefully it's still on sale for $23.99 a case.


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2009)

I had a Saranac Adirondack Lager earlier today. Not bad.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 17, 2009)

92F!!!!  Waa-hoo!!!  :beer:


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 17, 2009)

Today would be a good one but the clouds have moved in so the Pdw would be inside (like others have said Pdw is everyday).  I'm ok with that if it moves off by tomorrow afternoon and stays nice Sunday.  Tomorrow will feature early morning tennis followed by a couple of hours of water skiing then rafting in Byram Cove with Captain Morgan (Red Neck Yacht Club for those of you who know the song) followed by more drinking at the Jefferson House on the water after the sun goes down.  Oh yeah, some safety meetings in there as well.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh yeah, today is a PDW type of day!  After work I'm going to give a trial run on the new deck for PDW performance!  :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 28, 2009)

I just haven't had the urge to drink lately...like the past 2 days or so..gotta blame it on something..gotta blame it on something..blame it on the rain..yeah yeah..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 28, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just haven't had the urge to drink lately...like the past 2 days or so..gotta blame it on something..gotta blame it on something..blame it on the rain..yeah yeah..



Maybe there was bad ice cube?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 31, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Maybe there was bad ice cube?



maybe..anyway looks like PDW this weekend..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow, two PDW's in a row!!  Yay!!!  There isn't a cloud in the sky, 80F and climbing!


----------



## billski (Aug 4, 2009)

*Inquiring Minds Want to know*

Did Obama drink that full glass of beer? What did he do afterwards, work on foreign policy?  


oops, sorry, politics...:-(


----------



## severine (Aug 4, 2009)

After spending all day in the hot sun lugging 80 lbs of kid in a wagon, I'm ready for some beer! Also ready for a lighter summer one...picked up LT Blackberry Wheat on the way home. Now I just need them to fall asleep!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 4, 2009)

severine said:


> After spending all day in the hot sun lugging 80 lbs of kid in a wagon, I'm ready for some beer! Also ready for a lighter summer one...picked up LT Blackberry Wheat on the way home. Now I just need them to fall asleep!



I'll enjoy a PDW moment for you right now!  :beer:


----------



## severine (Aug 4, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> I'll enjoy a PDW moment for you right now!  :beer:



I'm about 20 min away from it myself! :beer:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 8, 2009)

Somebody out there better be enjoying PDW right now!  I'm stuck doing both jobs today.... PDW at 1 AM maybe :beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 10, 2009)

Who likes it in the can?

http://creativity-online.com/work/bud-light-lime-can-confessions/17218


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 10, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Who likes it in the can?
> 
> http://creativity-online.com/work/bud-light-lime-can-confessions/17218



I can't believe all those dudes love it in the can...


----------



## Greg (Sep 10, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I can't believe all those dudes love it in the can...



How'd you break your ass again?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> How'd you break your ass again?



Things got a little rough in the saddle and I banged my crack....  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Who likes it in the can?
> 
> http://creativity-online.com/work/bud-light-lime-can-confessions/17218



I sometimes drink in the bathroom..


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 30, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 30, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Bump.



I was thinking the same thing!  :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 30, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I was thinking the same thing!  :beer:


It's going to be a fine weekend for some pdw.  I just need to get the patio furniture out 1st!


----------



## Mildcat (Apr 30, 2010)

It's going to be PDW from the deck of the Widowmaker! :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Apr 30, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> It's going to be a fine weekend for some pdw.  I just need to get the patio furniture out 1st!



That's right on top of the around the house chores I need to do this weekend!  Cut the lawn to get that nice fresh cut grass smell,  get patio furniture out, put cooler full of cold beer on the patio -> PDW


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 30, 2010)

Going to a pig roast tomorrow up on Plum Island. Definitely PDW!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 30, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> It's going to be PDW from the deck of the Widowmaker! :beer:



+1


----------



## Marc (Apr 30, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Going to a pig roast tomorrow up on Plum Island. Definitely PDW!



The one where they do all the animal disease testing?


----------



## Marc (Apr 30, 2010)

Tonight maybe the night I crack open my bottle of '09 Stone Imperial Russian Stout.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc said:


> The one where they do all the animal disease testing?



No this is the one where all the houses are falling into the ocean.


----------



## Marc (Apr 30, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> No this is the one where all the houses are falling into the ocean.



Spiff.  


I didn't want to catch hoof n mouth from you at the MTB thing.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh yeah, the season is upon us!  Just got back from the first mtb treck of the year, ribs on the grill, sweet Italion sausage as well, beers chilling, wood in the fire pit!  Sweet time!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc said:


> Tonight maybe the night I crack open my bottle of '09 Stone Imperial Russian Stout.



Damn,  I should have read this thread before I almost polished off a growler of Mountain Ale from The Shed Brewery out of Stowe!  I would have gotten the neighbors kid to babysit and headed up 395 and intruded upon your homestead!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 1, 2010)

Marc said:


> Tonight maybe the night I crack open my bottle of '09 Stone Imperial Russian Stout.



Had some Stone Self Righteous Ale today for lunch.  It was delicious.  One of my favorite breweries.


----------



## severine (May 1, 2010)

Mojitos and raspberry vodka/lemonade by the fire tonight. Ahhhh... feels like the middle of summer!


----------



## Mildcat (May 2, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> +1



I didn't realize the Widowmaker was closed. :dunce: Oh well, it was PDW at the Rack too. 8) Sunday was PDW for cleaning out the ski house.


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 21, 2010)

Oh yeah today was one, I know everyone has been busy with it!

:beer:


----------



## drjeff (May 23, 2010)

PDW occurred this weekend!    Even got to fire up the patio heater for the 1st time Friday evening during an impromptu PDW patio party session with friends   :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (May 31, 2010)

Bump.  Major PDW today.


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 1, 2010)

Still recovering from 4 straight PDW's.  T-storms on the door step so maybe tonight will be PDW as well.  I'll look for any excuse.  Oh close one just hit.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 1, 2010)

PDW was in full swing Sunday and Monday evening.  A little too much PDW slowed down the morning a bit today... No PDW today, rain and showers


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm in...


----------



## severine (Jun 19, 2010)

Good night for it! I'm exhausted though and the memory of my hangover Friday is enough to curb my desire tonight... Even though I just brought home about 3 6-packs of beer from our party.


----------



## Terry (Jun 20, 2010)

Just finished a ton of yard work. Busted up and hauled off a 3x3x 2foot deep chunk of concrete, moved all my junk out of sight, hauled a load of shit to the dump,washed all the outside windows on the house, and now I am chugging some beers. Yesss it is PDW now!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 22, 2010)

Hiked Mount Percy North, fantastic 360 view at top, bushwhacked to South Percy Peak :-o.  Awesome day!!  

Bought lobsters, watched a beautiful sunset.... PDW!

:beer:


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2010)

No doubt about it tonight!  Going to be PDW   :beer:


----------



## Glenn (Jun 29, 2010)

A typical Friday/Saturday night in VT by the firepit:






I'm usually drinking "Ultra". I throw in a PBR now and again....or a LongTrail.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 3, 2010)

*Pwtllal*

Perfect weather to look like a lobster! 

Went to a car show today sans sunblock wearing a sleeveless t-shirt and no hat to cover my bald noggin. I am cooked. :dunce: Now I'm at home drinking Sam Adams Summer Ale (out of the sun).


----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2010)

First hand report, it was PDW yesterday on Cape Cod!    :beer:  

About to head upto Boston for the fireworks etc, I figure I'll "take one for the team" and check the PDW status there too today


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 4, 2010)

Excellent, let us know!  PDW is in full swing once again here in the north country.  A little post 4th party is scheduled for tomorrow, hooray PDW!!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 6, 2010)

Not that we needed a fire of any kind last night.  But, it did keep the 'sqeeters away!

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=11088&cat=1259


----------



## severine (Jul 6, 2010)

Yowsers! That's one heck of a fire!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 6, 2010)

Too damn dry out for fire pits.


----------



## severine (Jul 6, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Too damn dry out for fire pits.


Too damn hot, too. Sticking to the A/C instead.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 6, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Too damn dry out for fire pits.



It was (is) pretty humid up here.  Wasn't worried one bit about anything catching on fire outside the ring.... and if there was danger the fire chief lives across the valley within sight and I'd hear about it pretty quick


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 6, 2010)

severine said:


> Yowsers! That's one heck of a fire!



It's amazing what a little alcohol can do!

:beer:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 17, 2010)

Little too much PDW...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Au_8GMUxVs


----------



## Mildcat (Aug 18, 2010)

Johnskiismore said:


> Little too much PDW...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Au_8GMUxVs



I don't think drinking was his problem. :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 18, 2010)

Johnskiismore said:


> Little too much PDW...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Au_8GMUxVs



Oh if only there was a way to hear what he was thinking, or atleast attempting to think, as he was doing that!  :lol:


----------



## Mildcat (Aug 18, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Oh if only there was a way to hear what he was thinking, or atleast attempting to think, as he was doing that!  :lol:



Yeah, the vid needs voice overs like on Americas funniest home videos.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 29, 2010)

Today, kayaking on Elbow Pond, hot, no clouds, no people, gentle breeze, ice cold Bud Light, ahh, PDW


----------



## RootDKJ (May 27, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## SkiFanE (May 31, 2011)

Have to say this thread was fun with GSS, lol.

Perfect tequila drinking weather this past weekend.


----------

